# rebar spacers what to use ?



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Porsche986S said:


> I am going to have a 24' x 24' pad poured 4 " thick . Ground has been tamped and plastic put down with a gravel base over the plastic . Today I will finish the install of 1/2 " rebar in a 24 " spaced grid . What should I uses to " space " the rebar aprox. in the middle of the 4 " ? I know they make plastic spacers but it has also been suggested to use rocks/stones/bricks etc. for spacers . I think what I want is 1 1/2 " tall " , so either spacers that tall or bricks/stones that thick . What have you used ?


We put cleats across the top of the box to hold it together and just hang the grid from those with wire.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

You could try these https://www.homedepot.com/p/Grip-Rite-3-in-x-6-in-Rebar-Double-Rod-Chair-RC368EAR/202090748


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

*or grab up some doobies out in the apron/vest store's garden section - break 'em in 1/2 & wriggle 'em down into the base mtl til you're @ 1 3/4" below horizontal elevation ( vertical midpoint )
24' cleat w/wires is lot of work w/no appreciable benefit given 2x4 deflection over 24'*


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Any rock or old piece of brick or concrete under the rebar will work.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

The only problem I see with using rocks (and I have done it) is that the force of the concrete coming out the chute will dislodge them and cause them to fall to the ground. At least with the cradles/chairs, there is an indentation that will keep them relatively stable, and you can wire the rebar to the chairs if you choose.


----------



## Porsche986S (Dec 10, 2017)

I have a stick of 2 " PVC pipe , if I were to cut that into 1.5 " sections that would work correct ? I could drill 2 holes in them and wire to the rebar . The concrete can pour IN and AROUND them . Thoughts ?


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

*of course it would - anything to put the rebar at the correct elevation*


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

I would not use anything plastic.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

*but they sell plastic 'chairs' everywhere & they're used everywhere - even in dot work*


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

Why not just stop and pick up a bag of rebar chairs? 

If your time is worth anything that's the quickest and easiest. We've poured hundreds of bin floors and used them by the case full. The bar is always held at the right height, quick to install and they stay in place. Bricks or chunks of concrete, especially larger chunks might create a weak spot and small pieces can be displaced when flowing concrete hits them. If the bar ends up laying on the bottom you just wasted your time and money.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Depending on the character of the pour (whether the rebar is likely to be dislodged) I often just break up some CMU's (cinder blocks)

But chairs are nice....


----------



## Porsche986S (Dec 10, 2017)

I am in a small rural town and so far I have not found any rebar chairs in stock anywhere . The Home Depot has some wire stand offs that are almost a buck a piece no thanks . Today I am going to check the local lumber yard , if they don't have them I will either make my own out of the PVC or purchase online . Any suggestions for an online vendor ?


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

Menards, if you don't have one nearby you can order online

Home Depot lists them online, so does lowes, Amazon too. Check with your local lumberyard, or your concrete supplier


----------



## Porsche986S (Dec 10, 2017)

I went to the local lumber yard this morning all they had was wire supports for a 6 " pour . As it turns out I had a stash of 1 1/2 " thick concrete pavers in varying degrees of damage . I was able to break them up with a hammer and had enough for about 98 % of the grid . The few I ran short I cut up some 2 " diameter PVC pipe to 1 1/2 " thick and it's done . I have support under every 2 ' cross section . I texted the concrete guy and said put me in the rotation :biggrin2:

This is the 1st time I have done 1/2 " rebar and if it's the last one I do I'm ok with that ............ my back is killing me from being hunched over and wire tying every joint . Here's a pic of the work .


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Porsche986S said:


> I went to the local lumber yard this morning all they had was wire supports for a 6 " pour . As it turns out I had a stash of 1 1/2 " thick concrete pavers in varying degrees of damage . I was able to break them up with a hammer and had enough for about 98 % of the grid . The few I ran short I cut up some 2 " diameter PVC pipe to 1 1/2 " thick and it's done . I have support under every 2 ' cross section . I texted the concrete guy and said put me in the rotation :biggrin2:
> 
> This is the 1st time I have done 1/2 " rebar and if it's the last one I do I'm ok with that ............ my back is killing me from being hunched over and wire tying every joint . Here's a pic of the work .


Sorry about my earlier post, I read inches instead of feet and was thinking a footing instead of slab. :biggrin2:


----------



## Porsche986S (Dec 10, 2017)

Thought I would post an update , yesterday finally got a break in the weather and the pour was completed . Ended up the concrete dudes removed about half of my spacers and pulled the grid work up as they poured . Didn't matter to me I just want the results . Anyway here are pics from yesterday , they swept most of the saw cut residue for the expansion joints off but today I will hose it down to get it cleaner .


----------



## Calson (Jan 23, 2019)

Home Depot has sold 3x3 inch concrete dobie blocks with two pieces of wire sticking up and the wire is twisted around the rebar.


https://www.homedepot.com/p/Basalit...Wire-Dobie-Concrete-Brick-200000251/100321951


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

Calson said:


> Home Depot has sold 3x3 inch concrete dobie blocks with two pieces of wire sticking up and the wire is twisted around the rebar.
> 
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Basalit...Wire-Dobie-Concrete-Brick-200000251/100321951


Those are to thick for the slab he was pouring with the size rebar he was using.


----------



## Porsche986S (Dec 10, 2017)

Today I put the L bolts we buried in the concrete to good use , finished framing up the walls where the side entry door will go . I am staying with the pole barn perlon theme for the walls this is just going to be a parking structure .


----------

